# ونسيت أنها أمرأه ...... بقلمى



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ونسيت أنها أمرأه








 
لقد خلقنا الله كرجل أو كأمرأه
كل له دوره فى الحياه
الرجل يسعى وأحيانا الزوجه تساعده
للوفاء بمتطلبات الأسره
لكن
عندما تريد المرأه أن تنسى دورها
تنسى دورها ( كأمرأه ) كزوجه
تريد أن تقتنص دور الزوج فى المنزل
مستغله بذلك حبه لها أو طيبته
أو أحيانا ضعف الشخصيه
فتقوم هى بدور الزوج وتجلعه أسيرها
يحقق لها كل شيئ . وتضيع هيبته

أو أنها تكون مهتمه أكثر من اللازم
بشؤن المنزل مهمل زوجها متعلله بالطبخ ومشاكل الأولاد 

أو تكون سلبيه مطيعه لدرجه ممله
لا تشارك بأى آراء بالمنزل 
حتى أن لم يطلب زوجها نوع الغذاء للغد
لا تصنع شيئا لأنه نسى أن يقول لها
وهى لا تتصرف ولا تقدر على التصرف
بدونه

عزيزتى الزوجه
كونى معتدله فى حياتك
لا متسلطه فيكرهك زوجك
 ولا مستسلمه  فتجعليه يهينك
ولا تنسى يوما أنكى أمرأه


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

من أهم الموضوعات فعلا لكل زوجين سواء متزوجين حديثا او منذ فترة
+ المحبة بين الزوجين هى اللى تحفظ لكل منهما دوره فى الحياة 
+ الزوجة الذكية و التقية هى اللى تجعل كل يوم من أيام أسرتها كيوم من أيام الربيع مهما كانت ظروف الحياة ومشاكلها
+ تعرف تقدر زوجها بل تكون مُعينه وتمدحه اما الاخرين وتفتخر بيه 
+ الزوجة التقية اولوياتها اولادها وزوجها وهى فى الاخر دة رايى 




> عزيزتى الزوجه
> كونى معتدله فى حياتك
> لا متسلطه فيكرهك زوجك
> ولا مستسلمه  فتجعليه يهينك
> ولا تنسى يوما أنكى أمرأه


والجزئية دى روووووووووووووووووووووووعة 

+ بجد موضوعات حلوة يا استاذنا ونصايح احلى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

رد على رايك بنظري الرجل لازم يكون :

1الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .

-2 اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .

-3 الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .

4 - اذا تحدث تنبهرمن أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .
- 5 الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً.

-6 الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها

- 7 الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقتحزنها وألمها.

-8 الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها
-10 الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .

-11الذي اذاكانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .

12-الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .

13-أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل.

-14 أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .

-15أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها.

16 -الذي تشعرانه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .

-17الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .

-18 الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .

-19 الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .

-20الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .

21 -الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .

22-الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله.


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

+ الموضوع دة فكرنى بقصة عجبتنى بصراحة بتقول :

كان فى زوجين تقيين بيحبوا بعض وبيحترموا بعض خالص وعمر ما حد سمع انهم اتخانقوا 
وكانوا كبار فى السن ... فى يوم من الايام الاب الكاهن كان بيفتقد ويزور اولاده ومنهم الزوجين دول,,, فالاول مرة لقي صوتهم عالى فخبط على الباب ورحبوا بيه
ولاقى اللاتنين متخاصمين ..!! 
الاب الكاهن مصدقش اللى سمعه دة قال ايه الحكاية دة انتم عمركم ما عملتوها ...
الاتنين اتكلموا فى وقت واحد وصوتهم بقى عالى والاتنين بيرموا الكلام على بعضيهم
ابونا قال هسمع من الزوج وخلى الزوجة تروح تحضر حاجة يشربوها 
فقعد يسمع سبب المشكلة من الزوج وكانت المفاجأة :
الزوج غضبان علشان زوجته مش راضية تاخد الفلوس وتشترى فستان علشان العيد 
والزوجة طلعت بسرعة من المطكبخ وبتوجه الكلام لابونا وبتقوله
طيب يرضيك يا ابونا ما يشتريش لنفسه بالطو (معطف) علشان الجو برد وهو بيشتغل وبيتعب

+ شوفتوا المحبة وسبب الخناقة ايه هههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> رد على رايك بنظري الرجل لازم يكون :
> 
> 1الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .
> 
> ...


*أضافه جميل جداا شكراا​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + الموضوع دة فكرنى بقصة عجبتنى بصراحة بتقول :
> 
> كان فى زوجين تقيين بيحبوا بعض وبيحترموا بعض خالص وعمر ما حد سمع انهم اتخانقوا
> وكانوا كبار فى السن ... فى يوم من الايام الاب الكاهن كان بيفتقد ويزور اولاده ومنهم الزوجين دول,,, فالاول مرة لقي صوتهم عالى فخبط على الباب ورحبوا بيه
> ...


*جميله جداا شكراا
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

على فكره يا اخي شكله انا من كلامي جعلتك تفتكر الحكايه بتعرف اي نص الحب الحنويه حتي الطفل بروح  للشخص يللي بحن عليه الحنيه والكلام يللي بكون من القلب وبداعب المشاعر بخرج الحيه من خرجها يبقي انت اقتنعت بردي انه  ما في انثي بدون ذكر لانه هو يللي بحسسها بنوتثها وما في ذكر بدون انثي لانها هي يللي بتحسسه برجولته


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> على فكره يا اخي شكله انا من كلامي جعلتك تفتكر الحكايه بتعرف اي نص الحب الحنويه حتي الطفل بروح  للشخص يللي بحن عليه الحنيه والكلام يللي بكون من القلب وبداعب المشاعر بخرج الحيه من خرجها يبقي انت اقتنعت بردي انه  ما في انثي بدون ذكر لانه هو يللي بحسسها بنوتثها وما في ذكر بدون انثي لانها هي يللي بتحسسه برجولته


طول ما المسيح موجود فى البيت مهما كانت المشاكل والصعاب والضيقات والتجارب 
كلها تذوب فى المحبة اللى مصدرها المسيح

+ زمان سمعت فى عظة بتقول :
ان البيت اللى صوته عالى اعرف ان المسيح مش جواه..!!

+ دة حتى لو الزوج وحش وقاسى فى معاملته لو امراته تقيه بتعرف الرب 
بتصليله والرب بيتمجد وياما فى قصص بتحكى عن التغيير اللى زى كدة...


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخي الغالي والمحترم كل شي من حواليك يا مونث يا مذكر وانا افتكر الحوار  داااااااااااااااااااا

ارو ع جــدال بين ذكــر وأ نثــى


قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـر ؟
فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى...



قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـر ؟



فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى
..!



قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــر؟




فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى



!



قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـر؟
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!
قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـر؟
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!
فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا





وهو مغمض عينيه ثم


عاد ونظر إليها بصمت


لـلــحــظــات
.
.
.
وبـعـد ذلك.
.
.
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى

.

فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكر.
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى

.

فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـر.
قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى
فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـر...
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى



.

فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـر.
قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى



فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكر.
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء

فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة


أما هـي فخافـت عنـد


إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها

ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب


وعندما رآها تبتسم له

.
.
.
.
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى.
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـر.
قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى



.

فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـر.
قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى



.

فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـر.
قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى



.

فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكر...
ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً
.
.
.
.
وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن . . .
الـسـؤال ذكـــر

والإجــــابة انـثى


لاحظوا بأن الابتسامة

والسعادة مؤنث ،،، والحزن مذكر


الصحة

مؤنث ،،، والمرض مذكر

والمودة والرحمة

مؤنث ،،، والحقد والحسد والغضب مذكر



وأن الاجازة والراحة والمتعة

مؤنث ،،، وأن الدوام والعمل والقرف والتعب مذكر


فأعلم أن

((الانــــــــــاث)) سر جمال هذا الكون المصدر 
​


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طول ما المسيح موجود فى البيت مهما كانت المشاكل والصعاب والضيقات والتجارب
> كلها تذوب فى المحبة اللى مصدرها المسيح
> 
> + زمان سمعت فى عظة بتقول :
> ...


يا اخي المحترم انا معك بالكلام   ولكن المحبه بتدوب المشاكل وبتمتص الغضب طول ما المسيح بالقلب ما في هم ولا تعب


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> يا اخي الغالي والمحترم كل شي من حواليك يا مونث يا مذكر وانا افتكر الحوار  داااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ارو ع جــدال بين ذكــر وأ نثــى
> 
> ...


احنا مش معترضين عليكى
​


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه بعرف


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> يا اخي المحترم انا معك بالكلام   ولكن المحبه بتدوب المشاكل وبتمتص الغضب طول ما المسيح بالقلب ما في هم ولا تعب


زى ما قال استاذنا النهيسى احنا مش بنعترض على فكر حضرتك
وحضرتك اكدتى ان مش مجرد محبة لكن المحبة اللى مصدرها المسيح

"* إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناؤون* "


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بعرف  عن جد عارفه  بتعرفوا انا حاسه بسعاده وانا اكلمكوا انا انقطعت لظروف قاسيه المنتدي لخمس سنوات ورجعت ليه تاني من اسبوعين او اسبوع وبجد اشتقت للكلام يللي بملي القلب بحب المسيح وللصور المتكلمه  بجد انا سعيده وما بعرف بدي اعوض نفسي من واعوض الايام والسنين يللي ابعدت عن المنتدي وعن ربنا مش بس من خلال المنتدي انا ابعدت عن ربنا فتره  بس اليوم وبكرا وبعده انا بدي كون بينكوا بتعرفوا ليه لانه بكون سعيده وبحس براحه ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> بعرف  عن جد عارفه  بتعرفوا انا حاسه بسعاده وانا اكلمكوا انا انقطعت لظروف قاسيه المنتدي لخمس سنوات ورجعت ليه تاني من اسبوعين او اسبوع وبجد اشتقت للكلام يللي بملي القلب بحب المسيح وللصور المتكلمه  بجد انا سعيده وما بعرف بدي اعوض نفسي من واعوض الايام والسنين يللي ابعدت عن المنتدي وعن ربنا مش بس من خلال المنتدي انا ابعدت عن ربنا فتره  بس اليوم وبكرا وبعده انا بدي كون بينكوا بتعرفوا ليه لانه بكون سعيده وبحس براحه ​


*حضرتك
تنورى المنتدى والدنيا كلها
واحنا كمان سعداء بيكى*​


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسي كلك زوق


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> بعرف  عن جد عارفه  بتعرفوا انا حاسه بسعاده وانا اكلمكوا انا انقطعت لظروف قاسيه المنتدي لخمس سنوات ورجعت ليه تاني من اسبوعين او اسبوع وبجد اشتقت للكلام يللي بملي القلب بحب المسيح وللصور المتكلمه  بجد انا سعيده وما بعرف بدي اعوض نفسي من واعوض الايام والسنين يللي ابعدت عن المنتدي وعن ربنا مش بس من خلال المنتدي انا ابعدت عن ربنا فتره  بس اليوم وبكرا وبعده انا بدي كون بينكوا بتعرفوا ليه لانه بكون سعيده وبحس براحه


واحنا كمان مبسوطين بحضرتك 
ومبسوطين بالمناقشات اللى كلها خناقات هههههههه انا بهزر 
ربنا يباركك :flowers:


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> واحنا كمان مبسوطين بحضرتك
> ومبسوطين بالمناقشات اللى كلها خناقات هههههههه انا بهزر
> ربنا يباركك :flowers:



خناقات هههههههههه مهو ما محبه الا بعد عداوه  عشان تحس بقيمه المحبه وتحافظ عليها ما تكون سهله وتروح بسهوله مش كلشي بيجي بسرعه بروح بسرعه على كدا خناقات  والعتب على قد المحبه ولا ايه رايك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> خناقات هههههههههه مهو ما محبه الا بعد عداوه  عشان تحس بقيمه المحبه وتحافظ عليها ما تكون سهله وتروح بسهوله مش كلشي بيجي بسرعه بروح بسرعه على كدا خناقات  والعتب على قد المحبه ولا ايه رايك


اسمها ما محبة الا بعد محبة 
فى المسيحية ما فى عداوة


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

​


ABOTARBO قال:


> اسمها ما محبة الا بعد محبة
> فى المسيحية ما فى عداوة



اهو خناقه تاني هههههههههه شي يا عمي محبه الا ما بعد محبه بتمون


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه لا ما فى اى خناقات
+ صلواتك يا تاسونى
سلام ونعمه


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه لا ما فى اى خناقات
> + صلواتك يا تاسونى
> سلام ونعمه


*طبعا
النقاش بود جميل ومفيد​*


----------



## سمراءءء (3 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *طبعا
> النقاش بود جميل ومفيد​*



انا رح افقع بدي اشترك بموضوع ما عم اقدر بس عم رد


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> طبعا
> النقاش بود جميل ومفيد


اكيد يا استاذنا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *جميل خالص*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكراا جداا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك حضرتك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

